# New here



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Hi. 

I've always loved Halloween ever since I was a little girl. Lately I've been jonsin' for a Halloween fix. This looked like a nice forum so I thought I'd give it a whirl. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Tara.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Tarot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome to the forum Tara! I have four sister and one of them is named Tara too! You will love the forum, everyone is so helpful and creative.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Welcome to HAUNTFORUM


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome TarotByTara! You'll really get alot of ideas and you'll like the people too!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome Tara!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum TBT!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard Tara!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## TarotByTara (May 22, 2012)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Yes, this is the place for getting your Halloween fix. I've been on other Halloween sites, and I have to say that HauntForum leaves them in the dust!

Welcome to the Haunt!


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

hey and welcome to the group


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey and wecome tara!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

Welcome Tara!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome TARA!


----------

